# Solved: old dell laptop cannot connect to wireless network



## plockblock (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not tech savvy but i'll try to explain my problem . I was given a dell latitude cpx laptop running windows xp recently with wireless b network adapter. My modem/router is a 2wire gateway DSL . When I brought the laptop home, it did not connect to my wireless network. It was able to find my ssid though, and the signal was weak even if I was close to the modem/router. Anway, someone suggested I switch from WPA to WEP encryption because old network adapters can only detect wep encryption ( or something like that) . So I did, and still no internet connection. i tried to ping yahoo.com and still not working. My DNS and Ip adress are set to automatic and still no internet. This laptop doesn't have an LAN port, so i guess it connects through internet wirelessly only. Someone also suggested i update my drivers for wireless adapter but i don't have the original disc that came along with it. This laptop was able to connect without problem before from a different network but not mine like a week ago.. I also have2 other laptops within this network and I never had a problem with it connecting wirelessly. 


ALSo i am using another laptop to make this post, not the dell latitude


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The Dell's wireless adapter is probably Wireless "B" which most likely does not support WPA/WPA2.

I would buy a Wireless "G" USB adapter, they're fairly inexpensive.


----------



## jailhousews (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you checked your router's wireless settings? Usually listed as "wireless network mode" it should be set to "mixed." Usually a wireless G router has backwards compatibility, but by default will only transmit G. If you want compatibility for B devices you need to change it to either "B-only" or "mixed".



> The Dell's wireless adapter is probably Wireless "B" which most likely does not support WPA/WPA2.
> 
> I would buy a Wireless "G" USB adapter, they're fairly inexpensive.


Yes you can either set your router to "mixed" transmission mode and use WEP (less secure) security or you can get a wireless G adapter. I've always been told that mixed mode wireless can have dropped connection issues or slowdowns, so I would reccomend getting an adapter.

EDIT: Oops seems I was mistaken, I think most routers may be set to mixed by default, maybe it was just mine that wasn't. At any rate, it can't hurt to check.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Get the latest driver for the wireless from Dell (use the Service Tag for easier searching) if the adapter is integrated; else get it from the manufacturer's web site if it is an external card.

As the others have stated the router has to be in b or b/g mixed mode and the encryption cannot be WPA(2).

For a weak signal if the adapter is integrated check to make sure the antenna leads are secure.


----------



## plockblock (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks guys, i was able to fix it with your suggestions. I really appreciate it!


----------

